# suggestions welcomed on new system for small apt



## time2zone (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been going to various forums to get some thoughts/advice on a new HT system and so far not getting much of a response. This site looks to be promising and I hope you all can help a still uneducated HT buyer like me get started on the right track. 

Right now I am heading towards this as my new budget system for a 16 x 12 living room setup.
Being able to try out speakers is important to me. Finding something small enough to fit and fill my living room is also important. That said, If I am overlooking any key features / limitations of this system, I might not know it, so I thought I would open it up to you all.

*Current system I am considering:*
* Aperion Intimus 4B Satellite Speaker - $130.00ea
* Intimus 4C Center Channel Speaker - $160.00ea.
* Hsu Research - STF-2 Subwoofer - Regularly:$350.00
* Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR607 - about $400 at amazon
(or the ** Onkyo TX-SR608 if it comes out soon)

Altogether its about $1270, which is my budget..higher than I wanted to spend actually, but I can swing it. I considered Orb Audio, but I thought Aperion would deliver a better music/movie experience...+ the HSU seems to be received better than the Orb sub. I plan to listen to music (65%) / watch movies (35%) of the time. 

In case it matters...*Sources to be connected:*
* PS3 (for gaming, netflix, streaming of music/video content)
* Nintendo Wii
* PROJECTOR - Optimo 720p projector (until I upgrade to 1080p projector and/or TV)
* regular tv
* Popbox or Boxee device
* Streaming music from Computer/iphone (not sure how yet, but the PS3 might be able to act as a bridge to the receiver.)

So, what do you all think? Are there other speakers/subs I should consider for the same budget? Receiver advice? Additional questions you might have about anything? Please let me know and thanks in advance for any thoughts you can all share.

Best

T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Time, Welcome aboard the Shack!

Have a look at this post here we have some great suggestions for around the $1200 range.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have and love the 4Ts. Assuming you will be buying stands for your fronts anyway, check out the Aperion 4T.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Time2Zone, you came to the right place. I actually just setup my boss's new system, has old HT setup consisted of a 25" Sanyo TV and that's about it. Anyway, he wanted a good system but was very reluctant to spend like I do on it so I set him up with the Onkyo 607 with Klipsch Quintet. The main reason for this was for some reason he has an aversion to shopping anywhere that's not Best Buy. The receiver sounds pretty good but I think he missed out by not shopping around. He could have gotten the next model up for the same price had he just shopped around. 
I've heard good things about the Asperion speaker but have never heard them myself however, SVS makes a good smaller scale speaker. They are a little more than the ones you have listed but they do sound real good and have a good range. 
HSU makes a good sub, I use 2 Outlaw LFM 1 EX's which was designed by HSU and I love everything about it. I know for subs in the $400 or less range, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## time2zone (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, that was quick.

*eugovector*...good point about the stands, but those 4ts will add about $400 to the cost, and I think I can find a cheap stand or other set up that is acceptable. I will think about it though. Thanks

*dsr7997...*so, you think the Onkyo TX-SR707 is the min you would recommend? What is the min wattage you are thinking safe? I know aperion said the 607 would be the min they recommend with their speakers, but was not sure what steping up would do for me. Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally I would go with the 807 for the minimum if I were to go with Onkyo. There are a lot of people on this site that swear by them. I have a Pioneer Elite SC05 and am by no means an expert on the Onkyo but the 607 my boss got sounds really good. Of course his room is only 9'X11'.
One thing I will tell you is that having an under powered receiver is horrible. There is a lot of distortion and general noise when it is pushing to hard. I had initially bought a Denon 1908 because I was trying to save a few dollars only to end up selling it and buying the SC05. I was trying to push some much bigger speakers than the Asperion as well.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Your best bet for a receiver may be to buy an older model that is higher up the chain. A good example would be the Onkyo TX-SR805. While it's not as flashy feature wise as some new models - it can be had for well under 500 dollars if you wait for your chance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Definitely agree with Dave about the TX-SR805. That specific model is in my opinion the greatest value AVR in the HDMI Era. Made in Japan (all Models since made in Malaysia), Audyssey MultEQ XT (later models use less powerful MultEQ), Burr Brown DAC's (same as used in TX-SR875 and TX-NR905), weighed 51 pounds (TX-SR806 weighs 38), and more. Truly was identical to the TX-SR875 aside from not having Reon Video Processing and having 1 less HDMI Input.

Hsu Research makes simply fantastic Subwoofers. Would also recommend checking out their Speakers.
The HB-1 sells for 149 Dollars each and has been critically acclaimed. Hsu also makes a matching HC-1 Center Channel that sells for 239 Dollars. 2 pairs of HB-1's and a HC-1 combined with a STF-2 would make for an excellent package.

SVS's redesigned SBS-01 is another great choice. They are on sale for 225 a pair. If your leanings are more towards Music than HT, I would probably recommend it over the Hsu's. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For me I would not recomend any receiver that does not have pre outs so at least you have the option to add an external amp to help release the receiver of the load driving all the channels. The Onkyo 706, 707 807 or up are as low as I would go. If you can find an 805 snap it up (I have one) Its a stellar receiver for the money, They still sell new for over $500. The other option if you want a really good deal is to find an 876 at accesories4less.


----------

